# YIKES! 37 months for cigar smuggling and passport violations!



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.abanet.org/journal/ereport/m31cigar.html


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Women can be deadlier than shotguns...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah...so that's how they caught him...it was his ex-wife who helped bust him...:hn

..Wastin' away again in Margaritaville 
Searching for my lost shaker of salt...
...*Some people claim that there's a woman to blame 
But I know it's my own damn fault*...

J. Buffett (c)1977

Open the old cigar-box-let me consider anew-
Old friends, and who is Maggie that I should abandon you?

A million surplus Maggies are willing to bear the yoke;
*And a woman is only a woman, but a good Cigar is a Smoke. *
Light me another Cuba-I hold to my first-sworn vows.
If Maggie will have no rival, I'll have no Maggie for Spouse!

R. Kipling circa 1885


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Sometimes - I'm sort of happy that life's events have kept me single.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

This is why I don't smuggle Cuban cigars.

.
.
.
.
.
I let others do it for me


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

*"A Ex is just an Ex. But an Ex who puts you behind bars for 3 years is a bitch"* -Crazyfool (c) 2006

dummy, and a good box of cubans were safley a click away


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

CrazyFool said:


> dummy, and a good box of cubans were safley a click away


Yes, but have you seen the prices in Cuba? And being able to pick and select your own boxes? What a way to go...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

hogg said:


> Yes, but have you seen the prices in Cuba? And being able to pick and select your own boxes? What a way to go...


But I prefer cuban sticks over prison sticks. Not worth the risk.:r


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

What he gets to "smoke" in prison is nowhere near as enjoyable.......


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmm...Sucks for him :sl


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeez, he was trying to sneak in 46 boxes?
Maybe he's a candidate for the "Darwin Award"...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Neuromancer said:


> A million surplus Maggies are willing to bear the yoke;
> *And a woman is only a woman, but a good Cigar is a Smoke. *
> Light me another Cuba-I hold to my first-sworn vows.
> If Maggie will have no rival, I'll have no Maggie for Spouse!
> ...


 . . . And . . .
_"Which is the better portion-bondage bought with a ring,
Or a harem of dusky beauties, fifty tied in a string?"_

Man, I've been following the story of that Richard Connor ever since the news broke out in Cigar Aficionado a few years back.

Personally, For all the trips to Cuba & all the cigars he got caught with, I think the bastige got lucky.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

opusxox said:


> This is why I don't smuggle Cuban cigars.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Yeah what he said!
:tpd:


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

vic_c said:


> Yeah what he said!
> :tpd:


Ditto.

31 trips to cuba in 3 years might have been a bit extreme.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 31 trips to cuba in 3 years might have been a bit extreme.


Exactly......46 boxes......Dizammmmm!


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

oddball said:


> Jeez, he was trying to sneak in 46 boxes?
> Maybe he's a candidate for the "Darwin Award"...


well, he didn't really eliminate himself from the gene pool (yet) so an honorable mention perhaps.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

oddball said:


> Jeez, he was trying to sneak in 46 boxes?
> Maybe he's a candidate for the "Darwin Award"...


This subject does make me wonder (calling the lawyers here)...I understand about it being illegal to bring them into the country, but is it illegal to purchase one from another party once they're here? (Especially if the seller ISN'T the one who brung 'em in?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

with the new law, it is illegal for US citizens to purchase cuban cigars period! That goes for US citizens purchasing cigars in another country such as Europe, ect. while in that particular country.

You used to be able to purchase $100 dollars worth of Cuban good while in Cuba on a legal visa. But that is no longer true, thanks to the Bush Brothers.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I still miss my Ex ... but my aim is improving.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, im so glad i live in the UK now, despite the exorbitant humidor prices lol


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dam women. 

Can't live without them and can't live with them.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

> Connors argued that even though the labels indicated the cigars had been made in Cuba, the government didn't perform an analysis to prove the cigars seized from him actually came from Cuba.


Whoa, I had to read that 2x :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> This subject does make me wonder (calling the lawyers here)...I understand about it being illegal to bring them into the country, but is it illegal to purchase one from another party once they're here? (Especially if the seller ISN'T the one who brung 'em in?


The short answer, YES


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

This is why you cut off all contact with your ex


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

floydp said:


> But I prefer cuban sticks over prison sticks. Not worth the risk.:r


Excellent use of a stick metaphor Frank !:r 
My list of favorite sticks would also have prison sticks in last place behind (no pun intended ) Cubans and NC's...


----------

